# Ashita no Yoichi



## Champloon (Jan 6, 2008)

Ashita no Yoichi


> A boy swordsman, Yoichi and his father lives in a mountain training. His father states that there is nothing more for him to learn here and tells him to go stay at a dojo that their family friends own. It's his first time  leaving the mountain and he has absolutely no experience in living in an urban area. How he gets used to the new environment and what awaits him at the dojo is for you to find out!


This is a manga i happened upon quite some time ago (in raw form) and it looked very interesting you can read it here: Link removed

Its your typical harem type romantic comedy but the combat might prove interesting in later chapters plus the Ikaruga family is just too damn cute


----------



## coolx (Jan 6, 2008)

latest chapter is 3 now...


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 6, 2008)

I read the first 2 pages..and was like meh


----------



## penguin13 (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm liking this manga already, also love Ayame.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 6, 2008)

I started this some time ago when the first chapter was released. Thought it was pretty hilarious.


----------



## Kev (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like the generic typical formula


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jan 7, 2008)

quite nice typical harem story


----------



## iamthebest22 (Jan 7, 2008)

The Chinese version is at volume 5 already xD If I could get some more Chinese translators, Mahou-X would definately be happy to translate it, since I got my hands full with Sekirei and Nagasarete Airantou already (although i'm rethinking about NA because most people have watched the anime, and i was thinking about doing this one before so )


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am enjoying this series, despite this being the obvious same generic theme.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Jan 7, 2008)

You guys choose, i tink imma ditch nagasarete airantou, because to omany people read this already, so here's your choices:
Omamori Himari
Ashita No yoichi
Karin
or if you guys really want NA, I can stick with it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 7, 2008)

Hrm, its interesting.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 7, 2008)

I've already lost the battle to overcome my lust lol... i'm liking this...


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jan 7, 2008)

I say go for Ashita no Yoichi


----------



## Thorn (Jan 7, 2008)

"In what way was that haiku not acceptable?"  Haha, awesome.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 7, 2008)

I thought this was Ashita no Joe. =/ When I first looked at topic name.


----------



## penguin13 (Jan 7, 2008)

> You guys choose, i tink imma ditch nagasarete airantou, because to omany people read this already, so here's your choices:
> Omamori Himari
> Ashita No yoichi
> Karin
> or if you guys really want NA, I can stick with it.


Yeh go with Ashita No Yoichi love harems


----------



## DKFize (Jan 7, 2008)

iamthebest22 said:


> You guys choose, i tink imma ditch nagasarete airantou, because to omany people read this already, so here's your choices:
> Omamori Himari
> Ashita No yoichi
> Karin
> or if you guys really want NA, I can stick with it.


Anything but Karin


----------



## Thorn (Jan 7, 2008)

iamthebest22 said:


> You guys choose, i tink imma ditch nagasarete airantou, because to omany people read this already, so here's your choices:
> Omamori Himari
> Ashita No yoichi
> Karin
> or if you guys really want NA, I can stick with it.




Go with Ashita no Yoichi and I'll love you.


----------



## rhino25 (Jan 7, 2008)

Is this a monthly or weekly manga? It looks hilarious.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 8, 2008)

dropped
reason:
"starting today, you are also going to school."

Yes, just for that I'm dropping this series, not even the tits can change my mind.


----------



## coolx (Jan 8, 2008)

I think for omamori manga use old dialect like "thou, thee" etc...
so it seems difficult to translate it...
any ideas ?


----------



## iamthebest22 (Jan 8, 2008)

I can handle that, because it's easier to translate that in Chinese.


----------



## Champloon (Jan 9, 2008)

id go with ashita or omamori
i like both stories though im more particular to ashita (keep on doing sekirei too plz)


----------



## iamthebest22 (Jan 9, 2008)

No problem, we'll still be doing MxO (although i think the other group has gotten back on track) , To love Ru and the same thing after I catch up to Sekirei. Once I finish catching on those however, I'll be going full blast on Ashita No Yoichi, and Onamori.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 6, 2008)

God... you have to love them Ninjas ...


----------



## P.I.G (Feb 11, 2008)

sucks that this on jump champion ..which means more wait for mah hawt chicks.......


----------



## P.I.G (Feb 11, 2008)

this is classic.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 11, 2008)

a good harem, too bad its already a given what ends up happening, i kinda feel sorry for the sister, im curious why the dude with the money wants yoichi axed though, he seems like a governmental type to me


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 11, 2008)

This manga... is hilarious.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 12, 2008)

This is how I like my Kunoichis ...


----------



## tgre (Feb 12, 2008)

The other guy... will typically become Yoichi;s rival after he joins the dojo and learns how to punchzorz


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 12, 2008)

Sleep raping... now i've not seen everything...


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 12, 2008)

lol, that was funny. What a pervy manga...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 12, 2008)

at least he can rightfully argue that "It was in self defense" ...

also... wasn't the villain too covered in shadows... while walking on the street on broad light? lol ...


----------



## Proxy (Mar 12, 2008)

*Looks* interesting. I'll check it out.


----------



## Six* (Mar 12, 2008)

can anyone link me to place where i can DL all chapters available? i don't wanna read it online...

thanks!


----------



## Hakke360 (Mar 13, 2008)

I want someone that can kick yoichi's ass already, or at least a challenge. I know it's early but still


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 1, 2008)

oh lol... Yoichi is high on my list of favorite retards ...

and Ibuki-san... seppuku was fine... you should had let him do it...


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 1, 2008)

Reading it now..pretty good!


----------



## Champloon (May 31, 2008)

ch 9 and ch 10 are out

read online


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 1, 2008)

I just read chapter 9...

...

...

...

O/ _ \o...

I... I really... I don't know what to say at all... I-I think I'll go read ch 10 now...

Edit: read Ch 10... I lol'd ... he was so proud XDDD...


----------



## Champloon (Jun 1, 2008)

yea ch 9 was... 

well now i know why the little sister was always wearing oversized shirts


----------



## Majeh (Aug 31, 2008)

17 and 18 r scanned but i cant find 13 14 15 or 16. AHHHHHH


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 27, 2008)

two new chapters... This is getting nice ...


----------



## monk3 (Oct 28, 2008)

13 and 14 were great chapters. Can't wait for the next ones


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 28, 2008)

i think this is a manga that should get an anime, i like it, though i do feel kinda sorry for the eldest sister


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 23, 2009)

funny manga  and good echhi anime , my fav hot girls are, Ayame ,Angela ,Lucifer and Ibuki!


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 5, 2009)

does anyone know where I could find raws of ch37+ (or whole vol10 if it was released).... since April and ch36 when it was released nothing appeared since then.... and now its like 3rd month started without Ashita no yoichi manga raws >__>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2009)

Chapter 24 scantlation is finally out xDD


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 22, 2009)

it was about time ffs


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 22, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Chapter 24 scantlation is finally out xDD



It been awhile. good stuff


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 22, 2009)

Now only about 14 more chapters until we're finally caught up. 

Well, w/e at least we got a chapter.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

1 chap in 5 months


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2009)

It was a decent chapter. I figured she had to go home at some point to face her problems rather than continue running away.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 26, 2009)

What magazine is Ashita no Yoichi published in? It's the first one that I've seen allow a woman's vagina to be graphically shown.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 26, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> What magazine is Ashita no Yoichi published in? It's the first one that I've seen allow a woman's vagina to be graphically shown.



Monthly Shounen Champion (Akita Shoten)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2010)

Scan for ch.34 out now.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow the last 10 pages of chap 33 are incredibly cookie-cutter.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 4, 2010)

OMG I forgot about this. Catch up taimu.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 4, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> What magazine is Ashita no Yoichi published in? It's the first one that I've seen allow a woman's vagina to be graphically shown.


GTFO when did this happen? There's no way this should be that graphic. They don't even show boobs let alone vagina's.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2010)

Scan for ch.34.5 is out. Well, at least we're starting to get releases out on a more frequent basis.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 26, 2012)

Just finished but disappointed with fight scenes and the ending in general. So many loose ends where left it was untrue. However much the comedy and ecchi compensated, it soon grew tiresome with little new material to use. Regardless of the idealistic male protagonist, not even leaving a hint of a relationship with the many female admirers including the main heroine alongside him, is pretty unforgivable and make it seems the writer was trolling us for no good reason.

After a promising start, it gradually got too muddled without extending the story enough which gave the ending a rather abrupt and unsatisfying one.

Average harem ecchi manga I'll probably won't read again.


----------

